# Got Milk?



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

One of my neighbors has been getting a fresh milk delivery and I finally flagged them down today. They had extras so I got a liter of whole milk, a liter of fresh mango juice and a liter of yogurt. The fresh milk is very good and is coming from a dairy in Laguna. The fruity yogurt is also good and not too sweet. The mango is from puree but is very tasty. All of these are fresh and require refrigeration. They have a huge cooler in the back and the items were ice cold.

They are based in Angeles and come out to Subic twice a week on Tuesdays and Fridays. You can order by text the day before. They said they will discount if you order on a regular basis, which I think I will do. The prices seemed fair now:

Liter whole milk p70
Liter of fruity yogurt p150
Liter of mango nectar p100

Once in while, Royal Duty Free has fresh milk flown in from Australia, and I think it is around 120 per liter, so this is a good deal, and seems very fresh.

I can't give them a 100% recommendation yet, but if you would like to try them, here is their info. They have a few other products too. She mentioned 1% low fat but I did not get any.

Karlen's Fresh Cow's Milk Shop
L 14-5 Forest Road, Carmenville Subd. Angeles City
Email: [email protected]
Cell: 0917 553 8460
Tel: (045) 887-1268


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks for the post. This deserves looking into for sure. I'll pass this along to a friend here by Angeles that will almost surly give it a try.
Might even give them a try myself--especially if they might have buttermilk...


----------



## marilyn555 (Oct 5, 2013)

Wow, looks like a good deal, wondering whether they provide here in Manila????

Anyway, Ive emailed them already


----------



## Taswegian (Dec 2, 2011)

yes..the thing I miss most of all is fresh milk...thank you very much for the post.


----------

